# SLC Rides



## Lazy D.O. (May 13, 2004)

My wife just talked ny into taking a few days off work and taking her and my 18mo daughter to Salt Lake City to shop for a few days. I was wondering if anyone could suggest some good rides (1-2houtrs) in the area. We are staying near the airport (1600 west temple) so some rides that I could do originating from that area would be great. I'll be riding early AM before the family gets up if that makes a difference in your suggestions based on traffic.

Thanks.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

OK man, sorry, I tried to post like a half hour ago, and I got kicked off cause the server was too busy. Anyway, Here is a website that has really good maps and things like that to help you find a good route near where you are staying. http://www.slcgov.com/transportation/BicycleTraffic/default.htm
Besides what is listed there, you always have the great canyons around SLC, e.g. Millcreek, Immigration, City Creek (although this one's kind of rough in some spots), among others. I hope this site helps you out. It should show you where all the bike routes are, and those are usually some of the more popular rides within the city. Have fun, glad you're coming out here.
-Brad


----------



## Lazy D.O. (May 13, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Had a couple of really nice early AM ride before the family got up. Weather was incredible...came home to 30's and WIND!

Thanks for the map.


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

*Moving to SLC*

I'm moving to SLC in about 2 months for school (go Utes!). 

Are there any good cycling websites that have racing scedules, ect? I race road, mountain, cross Thanks!


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Hey man,
welcome to Utah! You'll love the U of U. Anyway, check out www.miduole.com for a calendar with a list of races, there are others, but they keep this one up to date pretty well.
-Brad


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Just noticed you race/ride mountain too, here's a link with mountain info. http://www.cyclingutah.com/html/mtbracingcalendar.html 

The other link I gave you is just road.


----------

